# Help...I am dumb as a rock about streaming



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

DirecTV is messing with me regarding NFL Sunday Ticket. There are two local channels that are fussing with somebody about $$ or contracts or something....and are not available now: Local Fox and CBS...they show the SF 49er games I crave. 

Don't want to watch anything via a computer. It must be in my recliner with a adult beverage handy. No cable TV in our rural area. How can I stream the 49'ers to our 46 inch Samsung, about 5 y/o and not sure if it is a smart TV or not. 

TIA


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

With a VGA cable from the computer to the TV usually. It makes the TV a monitor. You may have to do a manual switch at f4, but it works. Streaming also works on Netflix, Amazon and a host of other media. You just need an account and pay monthly 

If both your TV and computer have HDMI ports, you can do it with an HDMI cable.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If you get a Chromecast and connect it to your TV set, you can stream from your computer to the TV set using a Chrome browser easily.


https://www.nfl.com/ways-to-watch

BTW, what's the model number of your Samsung TV set? That's how you can determine if it's a smart TV.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Cedrus said:


> Don't want to watch anything via a computer. It must be in my recliner with a adult beverage handy.


That's why my computer is in the living room and the recliner, connected to my TV. 

It's your best option. Like the previous posters mentioned. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

most laptops made in the last 10 years have hdmi out. easiest thing you can do is hook a laptop up to a tv.

streaming devices have limits and if the company goes out of business or drops support the device can become useless.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Cedrus said:


> Local Fox and CBS...they show the SF 49er games I crave.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



How far away are the transmitters for those stations? You might be able to pull a good off the air signal with nothing more than a coat hanger and a 300 to 75 ohm converter. You will have to rescan your TV to find the channels.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> How far away are the transmitters for those stations? You might be able to pull a good off the air signal with nothing more than a coat hanger and a 300 to 75 ohm converter. You will have to rescan your TV to find the channels.


Most have gone digital, so you'll need a converter if the TV doesn't support it. Most digital settled on UHF instead of VHF, so the antenna is different. (they are super cheap though. ($20-40) The old large antennas on towers that everyone used to have will get UHF, so if you still have one, you're in luck. 

(most of VHF was sold off in the last few auctions to cell phone companies in the US and Canada.) 

Cheers!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

5 year old TV almost has to be a digital turner. 



UHF is far easier to pull in than VHF and I am pulling in one station from 47 miles away with a 10" loop of copper wire attached to 300 to 75 ohm converter.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

We are in a valley and our home is heavily wooded. 26 miles to transmitter. DirecTV sent us a Local Channel Connector which is a black 1x1 panel with cables and connections. They told me before they sent it... it would not work in our situation. 

Right now, I found a workaround. DirecTV will show the 49er game on their split 4 screen setup. If I click on the blue frame to select....it goes to the " not available in your area" message. So, I leave it alone....I sit far back and pull out my close focus binocs. It fill out perfect, no other game intrude. Problem is...no sound. But I can live with that.

I will ask local knowledgeable people about the suggestions you have made.

Thank you....


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

:vs_laugh:Lol on the binocs.

Hopefully DirecTV resolves the local channel dispute soon.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> 5 year old TV almost has to be a digital turner.
> 
> 
> 
> UHF is far easier to pull in than VHF and I am pulling in one station from 47 miles away with a 10" loop of copper wire attached to 300 to 75 ohm converter.


Depends on when it was actually made, not when it was sold. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Cedrus said:


> We are in a valley and our home is heavily wooded. 26 miles to transmitter. DirecTV sent us a Local Channel Connector which is a black 1x1 panel with cables and connections. They told me before they sent it... it would not work in our situation.
> 
> Right now, I found a workaround. DirecTV will show the 49er game on their split 4 screen setup. If I click on the blue frame to select....it goes to the " not available in your area" message. So, I leave it alone....I sit far back and pull out my close focus binocs. It fill out perfect, no other game intrude. Problem is...no sound. But I can live with that.
> 
> ...


Even so, you may so be able to pick it up. We pick up stuff from buffalo with basic antennas. (about 70-90 miles away.)

Cheers!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Cedrus said:


> Don't want to watch anything via a computer. It must be in my recliner with a adult beverage handy. How can I stream the 49'ers to our 46 inch Samsung, about 5 y/o and not sure if it is a smart TV or not.
> 
> TIA





supers05 said:


> That's why my computer is in the living room and the recliner, connected to my TV.
> 
> It's your best option. Like the previous posters mentioned.
> 
> Cheers!


My recliner is about 10' behind me. my main display is a 4k 50" smart tv.

my other 2, are 4K 43's...

I often watch live events via youtube, and movies and such in my recliner... and my sound system has a remote so I can control the volume from my recliner. while enjoying an adult beverage ofcourse.

This idea that you must have a desk, and one - two tiny monitors, with an uncomfy chair is so 2005.


----------



## RebekaElbert (9 mo ago)

I was like you some months ago, but with more experience, I realize how it needs to be. For example, I started by investing in more companies based on cinematography. After some youtube video with explication, I understand how the streaming need to be. But for me was easy to invest in hulu stock. It gave me more opportunities than I needed to buy with a lot of money some time ago. My advice will be to learn more on the internet and read more books about this field. That will be efficient.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I stream from my laptop to my ROKU to the TV. Some TV's can do Mirroring without a Roku.

Laptop in other room, Wireless Mouse connected to Laptop.

If you have win 10, Press the "windows key" lower left of keyboard. and the "K" button together, window pops up...choose which device you wish to connect to.

Wireless mouse now gives you control from your chair with beverage.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

That Guy said:


> My recliner is about 10' behind me. my main display is a 4k 50" smart tv.
> 
> my other 2, are 4K 43's...
> 
> ...


Recliner, double large screens and a wireless keyboard and mouse. A movie on one screen for the family while I'm doing whatever I want on the other.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

adamz said:


> If you get a Chromecast and connect it to your TV set, you can stream from your computer to the TV set using a Chrome browser easily.
> 
> 
> https://www.nfl.com/ways-to-watch
> ...


 ADAM...I'm a tech idiot also...you say get a "chromecast"..... is that instrument and then what do you do....plug into the TV somewhere and then call up something in CHROME...and it plays what is on your computer...?????

TIA


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ADAM...I'm a tech idiot also...you say get a "chromecast"..... is that instrument and then what do you do....plug into the TV somewhere and then call up something in CHROME...and it plays what is on your computer...?????
> 
> TIA


Chromecast (Google's version of this type of device, which is actually decent) is a small device that you plug into the HDMI port on the tv. (and power) You follow the on screen instructions to set it up with your WiFi network. (or you plug it into your network)

After that, any device that supports it while connected to your home network will automatically see it. Chrome and YouTube will have an option to "cast to device" in which your chromecast will show up so you can click on it. After that it does it's black magic to just show up on the TV.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ADAM...I'm a tech idiot also...you say get a "chromecast"..... is that instrument and then what do you do....plug into the TV somewhere and then call up something in CHROME...and it plays what is on your computer...?????
> 
> TIA


What make and model is your tv?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve2444 said:


> What make and model is your tv?


* STEVE2444.*...... I have numerous .....*.but they are all ROKU*. (And that's why I'm trying to see if there is some advantage or additional benefits to Chromecast.)


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> * STEVE2444.*...... I have numerous .....*.but they are all ROKU*. (And that's why I'm trying to see if there is some advantage or additional benefits to Chromecast.)


Ruku supports miracast and DIAL. See below to confirm if your device specifically supports it. Windows 10 natively supports miracast so you just select steaming for the whole screen instead of a specific video/program. 









Which Roku devices support Miracast?


I had a Roku a few years ago (the Roku 2) and it didn't support screen mirroring or casting. I recall Googling it and I got something to the tune of 'Only Roku Streaming Sticks support Miracast at this time.' Now that I Google it again, the only issues I'm finding are with Windows 10 supporting...




community.roku.com







https://www.techsolutions.support.com/how-to/how-to-connect-windows-10-to-tv-wirelessly-miracast-12560


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> * STEVE2444.*...... I have numerous .....*.but they are all ROKU*. (And that's why I'm trying to see if there is some advantage or additional benefits to Chromecast.)


If they are roku, you should be able to stream directly to them, with no other device from your laptop.









How to Cast PC to Roku and Display PC Screen on Roku TV


If you are looking for ways to cast PC to Roku, then you are here. This article sorts out the helpful ways for you to do so. Read on to find how.




airmore.com


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I have numerous .....*.but they are all ROKU*


If you want to play video files from your computer (but not mirror your entire computer screen), you can use Plex media organizer software to send the video files to your Roku. 

And if someone reading this doesn't have a streaming device yet, be sure to consider the Walmart ONN 4k stream box for $20 lately. Don't bother with their 1080p one. It's Android, and you can sideload apps. In general, if I had to choose one streaming device right now, it would be that one. Though Roku, Chromecast, and Firestick do some nice things too.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

FM3 said:


> ... Chromecast,.... do some nice things too.


After using one for a bit, I'm a lot more sold on it's features. I was more of an open android platform rather than the closed version that on the chromecast, but it does perform well with various phones and software. I use YouTube streaming a lot, and just pushing what you're watching onto the tv without skipping a beat is nice.


----------

